# problema con mi pc..no me da video....



## daryo25 (Ago 10, 2011)

buenas a todos,,..
el pequeño problema que tengo con mi pc es que no me muestra señal de video en la pantalla...
cabe aclarar que 
el monitor esta bueno
las memmorias ram estam buenas

la tarjeta madre es un penquin 4.. memoria ram ddr1

el problema se origino cuando estaba tranquilo trabajando en el pc , cuando de pronto se reinicio y no volvio a mostrar mas video.......

les agradeceria si podrian ayudar con este inconveniente..graccias..


----------



## djwash (Ago 11, 2011)

Bueno, por empezar, "la terjeta madre" no puede ser eso que decis (penquin 4), la placa madre o *Motherboard* tiene una marca y modelo escritos en si misma con letras normalmente blancas, o una etiqueta con la marca y modelo, el cual seria bueno saberlo para poder ayudarte.

Eso de "penquin 4" me imagino que hace referencia al procesador o *CPU*, que debe ser un *Pentium 4*. Segun el socket (donde va colocado el CPU) sabremos mas o menos a que Pentium se refiere si es 478 o 775, eso no importa mucho pero es un dato mas.

Como sabes que el monitor y las memorias estan buenas?

Como primera opcion podrias resetear el BIOS, en google busca resetear BIOS, hay mucha info de eso.

Para mas ayuda seria bueno mas datos, o fotos si es posible...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2011)

¿ La fuente ?

¿ Capacitores hinchados ?


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 11, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ La fuente ?
> 
> ¿ Capacitores hinchados ?



opino lo mismo,, checa la fuente.


----------



## djwash (Ago 11, 2011)

Loteria!!

Por eso le dije que ponga fotos, para que nosotros veamos ese "penquin 4"...


----------



## arg (Ago 11, 2011)

Probaste las memorias ram como sabes que estan buenas, en una MoBo con video integrado, trabaja con memoria compartida.
Si las memoria realmente estan buenas y aun no tienes video, prueba con una tarjeta de video ya sea agp o pciex, si te da video, entonces se te daño el video integrado.

tambien como te dicen checa la fuente, pero si al darle On prenden los ventiladores y no se apagan, entonces la fuente esta buena..


----------



## daryo25 (Ago 11, 2011)

las memorias estan buenas por que las probe en otro pc.......la fuete esta buena por que los ventiladores funcionan correctamente , el monitor esta bueno por que es el que estoy utilizando actualmente, he revisado cuidadosamente y no tiene capacitores inchados, 

la *motherboard* es de referencia (prescott 800 (ddr400) )....


----------



## djwash (Ago 11, 2011)

Puede generar dudas ya que eso no es el modelo de la mother, es una caracteristica, de casualidad sera esta? http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?model=p4vm800

Intenta lo de resetear el BIOS...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 11, 2011)

daryo25 dijo:


> buenas a todos,,..
> el pequeño problema que tengo con mi pc es que no me muestra señal de video en la pantalla...
> cabe aclarar que
> el monitor esta bueno
> ...



Se reinicio o se apago, porque si no hya video como sabes que arranco de nuevo?


----------



## El_Mago_ (Ago 11, 2011)

solo limpia con aire comprimido toda la fuente y todos los puertos de la pc tanto usb como ps2, limpiala toda bien bien, quitale la pila del bios y limpiala bien bien con aire comprimido y veras como funciona de nuevo eso siempre me pasa con las pcs cuando llegan de repente están jalando y en 5 min ya no dan nada


----------



## daryo25 (Ago 11, 2011)

como reseteo el bios
 y djwash si esa.......


----------



## djwash (Ago 11, 2011)

En google hay mucha info sobre eso, pero algunas guias son pesimas, de verdad.

Esta esta bien http://universoguia.com/como-resetear-bios-clear-cmos/

Prueba sacando la pila como sale en la guia si no localizas el jumper, o descarga el manual si no lo tienes ahi estan las instrucciones y hubicacion del jumper en esa mother...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2011)

Si saca la pila , tiene que cortocircuitar el portapilas por unos segundos , sinó por capacidades parásitas la Bios sigue alimantada 

Saludos !


----------



## daryo25 (Ago 12, 2011)

bueno ya recetee el bios y nada que soluciona le problema....ahora el pc tiene un pito..como si fuese memoria ram.......


----------



## djwash (Ago 12, 2011)

Si tiene un pitido, es esta pagina puedes orientarte que significa:

http://www.trucoswindows.net/conteni7id-10-La-Bios-y-significado-de-los-pitidos.html


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 13, 2011)

a lo que se,, cuando pita, es que esta reconociendo la memoria....


----------



## djwash (Ago 13, 2011)

Los Beep´s son una manera de "avisar" que sucede durante el proceso de inicio, pueden indicar que todo esta bien, o no, dependiendo del "codigo" de beep o pitido que emita... En el link que puse mas arriba hay info.


----------



## daryo25 (Ago 13, 2011)

bien revisare y tendre muy bien el tono que emite para determinar el daño..
gracias...les estare informando..


----------



## jerry101 (Ago 14, 2011)

Te recomiendo que consigas alcohol isopropilico y limpies muy bien los slots de la memoria ram, algunas veces tienen polvo y eso es lo que hace que no se muestre video.


----------



## daryo25 (Ago 14, 2011)

ya la lave fue con fab (deterjente) , voy ha intentar con el alcohol para ver, alguna cosa te aviso bien..
 y gracias..


----------



## arg (Ago 14, 2011)

*Los pitidos son codigos de error y son diferentes en marcas y fabricantes del bios.

Vuelvo opinar lo mismo

Consigue un tarjeta de video ya sea PCI, AGP o PCIEx que sepas que esta buena

Ponla prueba y listo, si funciona ahi dejala y si no funciona vota esa MoBo y comprate otra

Debes de probar tambien tu procesador.

Por que hay cada caso en una MoBo que puede sorprenderte.*


----------



## daryo25 (Ago 16, 2011)

a  bien are eso lo qe dices ..gracias,.


----------



## daryo25 (Ago 20, 2011)

lave las ranuras donde van las memorias RAM con alcohol isopropilico...y me dio video.....por un isntante como de 5 a 10 minutos...pero despues fallo la conexion de video......


tengo algo claro que el problema esta en las  ranuras .....les agradeceria s me digeran con que otro material limpio esos puertos para que me lean las memorias RAM....


----------



## jerry101 (Ago 20, 2011)

También debes lavar los pines de la memoria RAM con isopropílico, de hecho si puedes lavar toda la motherboard con alcohol isopropílico es mucho mejor, el polvo que acumulan genera electricidad estática y es una de las causas de fallos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 20, 2011)

Por el tiempo que vienen dando vueltas con el tema, lo más probale es que el chip este muerto, o no le llegue alimentación o lo que sea, lo primero que tendrias que haber echo tal como te recomendaron es poner otra placa de video para ver que pasa, anda o no anda y estar dando vueltas con un tema que ya lleva demasiado tiempo, hay que ser prácticos en estas cosas, o ser un técnico con buenos concocimientos y hacer la examincación correspondiente.
Si con una placa anda listo tienes tu pc andando si no lo hace lamentablemente algo le paso a tu PC lamentablemente, el tema es que hay que tener elementos para probar, como otras memorias que se  sepan que estan bien, otros miicros idem, y asi, e incluso donde probar los elementos sacados, de alli que sea una tarea casi imposible para un usuario


----------



## jerry101 (Ago 21, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Por el tiempo que vienen dando vueltas con el tema, lo más probale es que el chip este muerto, o no le llegue alimentación o lo que sea



No puede estar muerto el chip ya que dio video durante algunos minutos, cuando se muere un chip no resucita ni por unos segundos, asi es que debe seguir siendo el mismo problema, no hace buen contacto la RAM, conseguir una tarjeta de video para probar seria lo ideal pero en ocasiones no estan al alcance de la mano


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2011)

y que tal si no es el zócalo? no te olvides que esas placas son multicapa, si se corto una pista por dentro estas chau, puede hacer contacto y luego dejar de hacerlo, de echo si la Ram no trabaja tampo arranca el resto de la placa, de alli la imporancia de poder hacer esa prueba, porque incluso puede que la mainobard no sirva si tiene ese problema que te menciono


----------



## ohmega (Ago 24, 2011)

Si lleva cable plano de la mother a el HD,revisalo y asegurate que el cable este bien.


----------

